

Schoolyard - Helps student groups crowdfund donations from alumni - lowglow
http://mashable.com/2012/10/25/schoolyard-helps-student-groups-raise-cash-from-alumni/

======
redgirlsays
Congratulations! Excited to get more students in my group so I can learn
what's going on back at my alma mater and help out.

~~~
lowglow
Yes! That's exactly what this site is for! Signup and give it a spin -- I'd
love more feedback.

------
jdavid
Congrats on launching Dan. ;-)

~~~
lowglow
Thank you very much!

